

Native Win32 for fun and profit - ben_straub
http://ben.straubnet.net/post/3074077580/native-win32-for-fun-and-profit

======
octopus
Nice to see some Win32 code from time to time. I have to admit I'm a big fan
of decoupling the GUI from the main application. I typically write the GUI in
C# or Java and the main application in C++.

